# Metal Rock Music for Haunts



## nickanap (Dec 21, 2008)

I know some people play death metal rock music in thier haunts. I was at one and the had Metallica playing all through the haunt and it was very effective for creating a scary mood. How many of you use that as your music?


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I used Dragula by Rob Zombie, most of the older kids loved it, mostof the parents, not so much.
Depends on your crowd and your tastes I guess.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree, it depends on what kind of mood you are going for and whether it works for your haunt. I never have done that when we do our TOT night and all, but I have suggested doing it. I think like Lite says older kids would dig it, younger kids would probably have no idea what was going on and parent would hate it. Hmmm then maybe that would be a good thing.

Definitely sets a mood and separates you from the "Monster Mash" crowd.

(Note to everyone I AM one of those in the MM crowd, so I'm not slamming anyone! lol).


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nickanap,
Obviously not too many metal fans on this site, which I find surprising really. But Metallica are not and never were Death Metal. For something more unusual, try looking up Gothic Metal, this will range from hardcore black metal, such as Cradle of Filth and Moonspell through to symphonic rock, such as Within Temptation or Epica for more atmospheric tracks. If you have a particular thing about dwarves or vikings, try scandanavian folk metal, such as Korpiklaani, with songs such Wooden Pints or Beer Beer.

Most people would probably not appreciate the subtleties, but then I expect a lot of the detail gets lost in a really good haunt, as hopefully most people are too scared to notice which band is playing the background music!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I am with you on the Cradle Of Filth, thats my favorite band.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I would think it'd be hard to find metal that was "kid-friendly". Most hard stuff has a lot of language that isn't all-ages-appropriate and that might make the parents angry. I don't do a haunt, just an 18 and over party, so it's not a problem for me. We tear it up with punk and metal.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

If your doing a yard haunt .. I would highly suggest utilizing music thats appropriate and NOT loud . Last thing you want is Johny Law knocking on your door and closing you down due to improper words in your song choice , or music that is too loud . ( funny thing about music/sounds - if its liked , its tolerated , but , if its disliked ... no matter HOW low you have it , they WILL complain ! )
I , myself , even though might like _some _ of that music , would not care to hear it for a Halloween haunt . 
Picking the _right_ atmosphere music can sometimes be difficult , BUT , even though it might be the style/type music YOU like , please keep your ToT's in mind and try to please all . 
Your best bet is to do some abient music .... creating an atmosphere , rather than your music being the center of attention . 
Again , don't take it that I am knocking your choice of music ... just try and think of things like -
If Metal music worked that well , why haven't places like Disney used it to try and scare the _ba - jesus_ out of ya ? 
Again just my opinion here .


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Id use this is halloween by marylin manson
and enter sandman by metallica


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I am a huge metal fan, Morbid Angel, Deicide, Red Cord, Dying Fetus, Dillinger Escape plan, etc......heck I play in a metal band!. But I think metal has no place in a haunt. I can remember the first time I heard metal in a pro haunt. They were piping in The Accussed with strobes in a disorienting room. All of a sudden the haunt went from scary to “cool”. I love The Accussed more than any one but it redirected fear into, hey, I know this song! It ruined the experience for me.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love metal too, but the only thing I might use it for is a small scene, and that's it.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I love metal. IMO metal is not scary or creepy( It's just realy good ,awsome music).
I'd say stick too midnight syndicate, Nox arcana, ect. I guess bands like Rob zombie, 
cradel of filth ect, could work with certain themes or rooms. IDK.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been using it for quite a while now ever since I was first in the Haunted House at Six Flags and in a room they played the beautiful people by Manson. It sounded really good. I do a mix of metal and stuff like Nox Arcana. Rammstein is also good because most people have no idea what the language is and might sound really creepy. Best ones are Hallelujia and Ich Will. Of course I have the beautiful people. When I directed Dracula I coregraphed the entire vampire vs. human fight scene to The Beautiful People. people stood up and applauded. So when used right, it can be very effective.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If it was me, I'd use Marilyn Manson, Necromantix or Horror Pops (last two are psychobilly, and probably a bit more kid/parent friendly).

I think hard metal/death metal might be overwhelming - but it might work if you're going for a phantasmagoric effect - sensory overload works well for fright.

*Oh! Just remembered a group that would be really different but might work... Siouxie and the Banshees. Songs like: Skin, Eve White/Eve Black, Happy House (if you had a good echo effect), Tenant, Clockface, Red Light (this would be cool in a room with lots of strobes - photo effect), Pure (slow and creepy), Carcass, Helter Skelter, Suburban Relapse, Switch, The Staircase...

all of those could be repurposed for specific rooms, or just played for a general creepy effect. *


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I mostly have Midnight Syndicate playing but I'll also mix in some Slayer tunes. You can't get creepier than South of Heaven, Hell Awaits, or Bloodline.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This thread caught my interest because I am continuing my search to add more heavy metal music to my Halloween playlist. I am certainly going to check out the band suggestions.

Now, I rarely listened to Heavy Metal rock when I was younger and so I was surprised that when you blend it with a haunt, it's just what I needed. Here's my story...


I had a pleasant Aha! moment last year when I was making props. I put on my usual playlist _(Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate)_ and had just loaded the new Midnight Syndicate CD: The Dead Matter. All of a sudden this song comes on and it was rock-type song with vocals....I loved it! Checked my new CD and it was called *Not Your Savior.* It was a bonus track on the CD. Basically it is a sexy, scary rock ballad. 

So, I grabbed a few more songs like it on iTunes and added it to my playlist _(*Cry Little Sister* by Aiden, *Kingdom* by Dave Gahan)._ I loved the way it lightened the too serious playlist I had previously and certainly sexed it up a bit. Then I found NIN (Nine Inch Nails): *The Hand That Feeds*. My head exploded! Perfect for adding a scary, unpredictable edge to my Halloween music. So, I plundered from their work: *Survivialism, Capital G, Just Like you Imagined*. 

So, just when I thought I had THE PERFECT HALLOWEEN PLAYLIST....I FOUND....


wait for it.....






* Rob Zombie!* OH YEAH!

You want to mainline some awesome Halloween rock into your playlist? Just about anything he does is great, but here are the standouts: *Dragula, Living Dead Girl, Never Gonna Stop, Superbeast, Feel So Numb, The Devil's Rejects.*



Then I found Static-X (*Cold, Push it*), then Disturbed (*Inside the Fire, The Night*), then Black Lab (_*River of Joy, A Stone's Throw*_) .... their songs added a serious, hard, scary and sexy edge to my haunt without going gory _(or x-rated)._ 

For all these new songs I did realize that they must have a good melody. Many heavy metal songs can be just noise but there are some that are simply _excellent_ Halloween music.

Now to round out my playlist I added trailer music _(Ars Arcana, E.S. Posthumos, Kerry Muzzey),_ and soundtracks _(Resident Evil, Saw, 300)._ Now I have a Halloween playlist that I think is perfect for the haunt.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Iffy49 said:


> Nickanap,
> Obviously not too many metal fans on this site, which I find surprising really. But Metallica are not and never were Death Metal. For something more unusual, try looking up Gothic Metal, this will range from hardcore black metal, such as Cradle of Filth and Moonspell through to symphonic rock, such as Within Temptation or Epica for more atmospheric tracks. If you have a particular thing about dwarves or vikings, try scandanavian folk metal, such as Korpiklaani, with songs such Wooden Pints or Beer Beer.
> 
> Most people would probably not appreciate the subtleties, but then I expect a lot of the detail gets lost in a really good haunt, as hopefully most people are too scared to notice which band is playing the background music!


I checked out what you said and I really liked *Within Temptation* and *Epica*. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Have a listen to; Bauhaus, queens of the stone age songs for the deaf album, Nick cave and the bad seeds, the cure, the cult, souixsie and the banshees. Not death metal but good for halloween parties!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

There is only one answer here.....Halloween. This is detroits own heavy metal band that is all about halloween themed rock n roll.Halloween The Band, Detroit Michigan, Heavy Metal Horror Show, Dont Metal With Evil, Victims Of The Night, No One Gets Out, Fire Still Burns, Brian Thomas, George Neal, Donny Allen, Rob Brug, Rick Craig, Bill Whyte
Check them out at this link you wont be sorry, they are awesome.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry , but the only thing I liked about them , was , there used to be a Windows XP desktop picture that had their little demented pumpkin on it , but , I don't see it anymore ... but , anyway ... that was about the only thing I cared for that related to that group .


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

The only thing I use it for is Light-o-rama.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Annea said:


> Have a listen to; Bauhaus, queens of the stone age songs for the deaf album, Nick cave and the bad seeds, the cure, the cult, souixsie and the banshees. Not death metal but good for halloween parties!


Checked 'em out. Thanks for the suggestions. Love *The Cult*!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

kprimm said:


> There is only one answer here.....Halloween. This is detroits own heavy metal band that is all about halloween themed rock n roll.Halloween The Band, Detroit Michigan, Heavy Metal Horror Show, Dont Metal With Evil, Victims Of The Night, No One Gets Out, Fire Still Burns, Brian Thomas, George Neal, Donny Allen, Rob Brug, Rick Craig, Bill Whyte
> Check them out at this link you wont be sorry, they are awesome.


Checked 'em out. They are literally a Halloween Metal band. heh. Bit too heavy metal for me though.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

I love AC/DC, Megadeth, Iron Maiden,Rob Zombie, Metallica, Marilyn Manson,ect...
I used Alice Cooper one year...but, only certain songs...
haunts I think are more effective by sounds, that go with what is going on. You don't want to completely distract the folks away from what you want them to focus on...before scaring the crap outta them...


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"When Worlds Collide" - Powerman 5000
"In the Night (Full Range)" - :wumpscut:


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I am rather amazed at the fact that no one mentioned in my opinion as the perfect Halloween Metal Band... Celtic Frost

This track has been on a regular haunt rotation for years

YouTube - Celtic Frost - Innocence And Wrath

Even their artwork was done by HR Giger


----------



## Eek (Aug 8, 2009)

*Party Music*

We use a bit of Metallica, Rob Zombie, Marilyn Manson, Tool, mixed with some sound effects and a few classics like "The Monster Mash" thrown in for good fun. We threw are first big halloween party last year and since it was a 21+ only kinda thing we had drinking and dancing, what we did was had two playlists. The first played more of the classics and set the mood for Halloween goofiness, then at around 11pm (the party was 9-2) we had it kick over to more grooving metal and rock that people could get down to. We figured people would need to be feeling loose and comfortable before it got crazy. It seemed to work pretty well for us, but that partially because of the people we invited as well. Another thing that worked was setting up Rock Band in another room downstairs. Decked it out with a fog machine and some lights so people were really bouncing back and forth between the rooms.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I just have to say Rammstein would definitely be excellent, I thought I saw someone mentioned them above. Love them. Also, Marilyn Manson - Dogma, one of my fave songs by them has a cool sort of creepy sound. Basically their earlier stuff is the best IMO, Portrait of an American Family and Smells Like Children albums. Slayer- Black Magik, not so heavy you can't stand it, but still Slayer. Type O Negative and Danzig would be really great too. Definitely Type O Negative.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the song "Halloween" by the old metal band "Helloween." I'm not sure it's haunt worthy but cool nonetheless.

YouTube - Helloween - Halloween (1987)


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Iron maiden daughter to the slaughter

this is Halloween rock remix

Halloween theme rock style

surprise you're dead, faith no more

fastway, trick or treat 

fastway, after midnight

fastway, hold on to the night

Infact you could just use Fastways trick or treat movie soundtrack .. I love it, reminds me of my youth lol 

YouTube - Iron Maiden - Bring Your Daughter... to the Slaughter 

YouTube - The Nightmare Before Christmas- This Is Halloween ROCK REMIX

YouTube - Halloween Theme (Official Rock Remix)

YouTube - Faith no more - Surprise you're dead

YouTube - Fastway-Trick or treat


YouTube - Fastway - After Midnight


YouTube - Fastway Hold on to the night


Also L7, Can I run, Grooveshark -- Listen to Free Music Online -- Internet Radio -- Free MP3 Streaming ah it's a great song but it does have curse words in it, so might not be great if kids will be listening

love/hate, evil twin, you can hear a sample here Amazon.com: Evil Twin: Love/Hate: MP3 Downloads


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*I used " Let the Bodies hit the Floor " by Drowning Pool people loved it*


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Try Nightwish And these guys are cool http://www.myspace.com/nightmareofficial


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 9, 2007)

I use Rob Zombie's theme from "House of 1000 Corpses" each year. I think it is the perfect greeting for walking up or just entering. You can't go wrong with "End of the American Witch" or "Lords of Salem" either. There are animated video versions by David Hartman of the 2 latter ones that I ran on a loop last year. No haunt is complete without Zombie or Danzig. \m/

YouTube - Rob Zombie-House of a 1000 Corpses Song

YouTube - American Witch (animated)

YouTube - Rob Zombie - Lords Of Salem

YouTube - DANZIG Sadistikal


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Awsome*

*I love the American Witch video. Its not only HOT, its freaking awsome! Thanks for posting.*


----------

